# Hand washing



## Mand (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi everyone

Does anyone have any tips re handwashing?

My son has very different blood sugar reading results when his hands are washed compared to when they are not washed which shows the importance of testing with clean hands. 

But sometimes it is difficult to have access to running water and soap. eg. coach trips of several hours duration or an picnic spot. 

Any ideas?


----------



## aymes (Jul 16, 2009)

My dsn once suggested filling an empty blood test strip box with water for those times then using that to wash the finger you're testing.


----------



## matjk (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi mand

You can get these little bottles of hand cleansing gel from supermarkets ,similar to that used in hospitals (I think its alcohol based) so you need to be a bit careful.But its better than nothing at all.
We have used it and not had any unusual results.

Hope this helps

M


----------



## Mand (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you both. Will give your ideas a try!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Mand

You can also use baby/wet wipes...but be careful as they contain alcohol which will affect the BG reading.
I think pampers/huggies are ones that do not contain alcohol..and I sure simple do one to

Heidi


----------



## Mand (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Heidi. Actually, just by coincidence, Bev had posted a tip about wiping away the first drop of blood after finger pricking and using the second drop of blood instead. I think this could work well for us. Guess we could use a wipe first though if his fingers particularly grubby!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2009)

Mand said:


> Thanks Heidi. Actually, just by coincidence, Bev had posted a tip about wiping away the first drop of blood after finger pricking and using the second drop of blood instead. I think this could work well for us. Guess we could use a wipe first though if his fingers particularly grubby!



A 12 year old boy with grubby fingers? How could that happen?


----------



## VBH (Jul 17, 2009)

If you do use an alcohol wipe, simply wait for the alcohol to evaporate before stabbing.

I've had to stop a nurse and make her wait more than once in the past


----------



## Mand (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks VBH. 

Northener, hehehe!! Yes, i should not expect anything different!


----------



## SER37 (Jul 18, 2009)

hi
we always have the same problem but i am normally on all school trips and check sometimes without washing hands occasionally or we do just wet wipe and dry with clean tissue i try to trust the meter but if she does not feel right we just re check and make an effort to get hands clean anywhere we find, basically we just muddle through quitly panicking while everyone else including my daughter just get on with it.
sarah


----------

